# Outside Rug



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

What kinda outside rug under your awning ya'll got?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I went to Lowe's and got a 10' x 12' piece of indoor/outdoor carpet. I've had it for 4 years now and it's holding up well. The carpet I got has a thicker backing than most of the ones I've seen that are sold for RV use. Mine's a bit heavier but it still folds up into about a 2' x 2' size that I can put in the sliding storage tray of my 26RS. I like the thicker backing because when I'm walking on it without shoes I don't feel every stick and pebble that is under it. It cleans up well with a broom and about once a year I lay it out in my garage and vacumm it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I bought two of the awning mats from the guy that sells on ebay, been very happy with the mats, fold up easily and the water does drain right through.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also use the green grass rug from lowes.
But the one I have doesn't have a thick back
But it lasted two years so far
And it helps cut down on the dirt being drugged in.
And very light weight
Don


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We bought one of the synthetic straw mats at a local RV show last year and have been tickled pink with it... it does not hold water... does hold sand but can easily be sprayed down in the driveway and dries in nothing flat... it folds up nicely, is reversible, is a neutral color and not a oriental pattern... we love it!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Allsixofus, got a brand name? or a link?
Thanks


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is a link to the exact style we have... Brown & Beige Checker 9ft x 12ft... not the place we bought it from though... http://www.siskensales.com/main/mats_frame.html

I am going to the local RV show next Saturday and if you want I will look to see how the price compares and if there is a different retailer for more options if interested...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

At the RV show in Portland yesterday, two dealers were selling the outdoor carpets. I got a 6X8, from the Curtis Trailer booth, for $20.00. The other dealer wanted $25.00 for the same carpet. I don't recall the exact price of the larger one, think they were around $45 to$50, considerably less than the $59.00+$15.00 shipping from the Sisken sales web site.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Agreed... pretty sure that we paid $40 at the show... and no shipping... I will look next weekend if anyone is interested...


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Allsix, I am interested. I can pay thru Paypal or whatever you would like. If that many people like that rug, there must be something to it.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay... when we go on Saturday I will check them out... what size, color and pattern are you interested in?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cheapo fake grass from the Depot. $20.00. 6' wide so when rolled up it fits right in the cargo area next to the sliding drawer.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure what it is called. Sounds like a lot of the others described here and here is a picture:

Awning rug

It is available at Camping World but we paid about half of their price at a sporting goods discount place. It was on sale and was nicer than the others we could find. Unfortunate color.

BBB


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Those matts look nice and easier to clean up then our old indoor outdoor carpeting.

Does anyone know what size matt would go with the 26RS? We don't have ours yet (to much snow still on the ground here in New England)

Y-Guy, do you have the link to the guy on ebay that sells them?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Got the same "green grass" type carpet for Home Depot. I want to say it is like 6' x 12'. I picked up a gromet kit at Harbor Freight and Tools and put 6 in the carpet. I use the carpet stakes that Camping World sells to hold it down (about a 6" long nail with a big washer). Just remember to pack a claw hammer and try to avoid roots. Made that mistake once...

Paul


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Momto4boyz62 said:


> Y-Guy, do you have the link to the guy on ebay that sells them?


Sure I do -click here- or search on eBay for "Awning Mat" he always has a few sales on Dutch Auction. He's got good reviews with only 2 neutral comments.

Another guy, selling what looks to be the same mats has this website www.rvawningmats.com both are about the same price and look the same.

I should have added before that I had the astro turf and what I like about these type mats are how they don't hold water, I can sweep them off and store them inside the camper. The astro turf is much cheaper by comparison, but does hold the dirt/water I found, and took longer to clean off. These just need to be laid out and hosed off and folded up. I have heard, but personally never seen, that some RV campgrounds don't allow astro turf since they kill the grass under them, while these let water/light through them. No idea how true it is or not though.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve, Thanks for the links. I really like the stars and stripes.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We have the same one that Y-Guy has. I comes 9x12, does well with the 26RS. I may get a second someday, but one is doing the trick for right now. We got it when it was on sale at Camping World. Don't remember what I paid, but it wasn't horrible.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I just lopped off about 12' of fake green turf/grass from Home Depot a couple of years ago for about $16. It still does the trick just fine and easily stores in the back storage box of the 21RS.


----------

